# Recommend me a new camera!



## capoeiraesp (May 29, 2013)

So, it's my birthday and my lovely folks have sent me some dollars as a gift to spend on whatever I want. Guitar gear needs are currently met so I figured a new camera could be good. 
I'm currently using an old Sony a350 with a few different lenses; the 50mm is my favourite! It's great for most things but I hate not having video recording capabilities and the LCD is crap on these things. I also use my camera a lot at my school and my students are very active so it would be great to capture those moments better. It's nothing too dramatic so maybe it's unnecessary. I'm thinking of staying in the Sony a-series because I have 4 lenses with them and they're a great budget camera. I'm thinking the a57 might be good. 
Thoughts and opinions?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like it's time to go grab a Canon 7D.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jun 1, 2013)

I was gonna come in here and say 60D, but yeah that'll work too.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 1, 2013)

Stick with the brand your lenses are, else you'll have to buy either new lenses or adapters for it to fit on another body. The A58 does AVCHD video and is at the same price point the a350 was ($599). Also, keep in mind that Mintola got absorbed by Sony, so any Minolta lenses should, in theory, be able to be used on the Sony Alpha bodies.

The a58 video specs:
Video Mode : AVCHD: 
FX - 1920 x 1080/[email protected] 
FH - 1920 x 1080/[email protected] 
FX - 1920 x 1080/[email protected] 
FH - 1920 x 1080/[email protected] 

MP4: 
HD - 1440 x 1080/ [email protected] 
VGA - 640 x 480/ [email protected]

I'm going to presume (although not validated) that the MP4 HD on these, is really HDV based on the frame size of 1440x1080. This would be a PAR of 1.333 for 16:9


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 2, 2013)

Initially I was convinced to stay with Sony after playing with the a77 yesterday. The digital viewfinder was cool but felt odd. The extra menu options were excellent too but not as user-friendly as the Canon. I ended up preferring the Canon because the body felt much more sturdy, the menus and options wheel was nicer to use and I like the range of lenses Canon has. That's not to say that the Sony didn't have its share of great lenses. 
I still haven't bought it yet, as I'm waiting for stock to arrive later this week.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 3, 2013)

That's cool. I like Canon better anyway. Wish I had extra coin...I'm still running off of a 300D (aka...1st digital Rebel) and it's whopping 6MP. I will be moving to a new Canon body myself at some point. I don't have enough lenses I'm married to it.

Lookin' forward to new shots w/ it once you get it.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 4, 2013)

So... I ended up going with something completely different and very 'hipster'. To hell with that though! This thing is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 4, 2013)

The 7D is rock solid.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, I ended up buying this.

Fujifilm x100s. I highly recommend reading up on it.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jun 5, 2013)

^I approve/.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 12, 2013)

Bloody online camera companies!
I checked twice with them before buying if the x100s was in stock and they said it was. After contacting them for the past few days waiting on my order confirmation that comes when the item has shipped, they tell me that they're out of stock! Frigin ridiculous!
Thankfully I got a quick refund.
Local suppliers won't have them in stock for probably a month or so, which means I won't have a nice new camera for a very awesome run of guitars that are being built soon. 

To 7D or not to 7D?


----------



## Djent (Jun 12, 2013)

For the price point that you're talking about, get either a Nikon D7000 (not the D7100 - didn't improve much) or a Fuji X-E1.

If you're really serious about Canon, wait. The 7D Mark II might come out soon.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, after much deliberation, research and some trials I wound up with the original x100 plus a few extra goodies with left over cash.


----------

